# Track



## Lionelup1949 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am not sure of what o gauge track to go with. If you have any insight on the topic or what kind of track you use that would be helpful.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Its really a personal / monetary preference. if you go with O standard its a meatier track with several switch options. 0-27 is a little more light weight but your switch options are a little limited. if you go with Ross Custom, well the sky is the limit, but it more pricey. Fast track is easy to put together, but it takes up more room then the other tracks. You usually can't mix track types, Ross has adapters for O & O-27.

I am by no means the authority on track... this is just what I have found in my travels... I personally use O-27 since its readily available, and you can pick up cheep batches of them on E-bay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RichT said:


> Its really a personal / monetary preference. if you go with O standard its a meatier track with several switch options. 0-27 is a little more light weight but your switch options are a little limited. if you go with Ross Custom, well the sky is the limit, but it more pricey. Fast track is easy to put together, but it takes up more room then the other tracks. You usually can't mix track types, Ross has adapters for O & O-27.
> 
> I am by no means the authority on track... this is just what I have found in my travels... I personally use O-27 since its readily available, and you can pick up cheep batches of them on E-bay.








You can use the O and O/27 together but you have to shim up the O/27 since the height of the O is a little bigger. Ross will mate with O/27 too they make adapters and I believe fast track to they make adapters for mating to O/27 too. As my hobby guy said that way I could add a little at a time and still run the trains instead of putting out all the dough at once.

I think he was talking about fast track at the time. It was years ago. It could have been gargraves track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have collected boxes of track and switches in O and O27. Use what you have. No hurry. Heck go retro and get into super O or buy new if you can afford it.


----------

